# OBT is arboreal or terrestrial?



## Pacmaster (Mar 24, 2009)

Mine is both!
Lives in a vertical web that extends into the substrate and runs horizontally.
It is L shaped with the horizontal part extending daily.
I have noticed that the OBT atacks quicker and eats more when the roach enters from the bottom, but it will still take a roach from the forceps thru the feeding door directly over the top opening of the web.











In the looking-down shot, it was there then the camera scared it down to the corner where its outta sight from any angle . . . sorry, but cool web, huh?


----------



## Yanose (Mar 24, 2009)

from what I understand these guys are semiaborial and oppertunistic burrowers in other words they do what ever they want. Realy tough little T's. However I can't say for certian as my obt sling just uses a hide that I set up for him/her and luckly the orange little devil has not yet webbed up all and sundry so I can leave out a small shallow water dish he is only about an 1.5" and he is my first OW so can only tell you what I have read hear on the boards.


----------



## carl (Mar 24, 2009)

mine decided that it is an arboreal t... another observation my obt would destroy its web once in a while and would make another one at the same exact spot. weird


----------



## Pacmaster (Mar 24, 2009)

I hve never seen mine on the substrate, but I always catch it climbing.
I love my OBT, its lightning fast and fairly aggressive.

I guess I wasnt really asking that question as much as I was showing off its beautiful web . . .


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Mar 24, 2009)

What Yanose said; these guys aren't picky, they seem to do a little bit of both and will happily take up shop in everything from self-made burrows to webbing up branches to pre-made hides. Most suggestions I've seen here for enclosures point in the direction of a set-up permitting for both climbing and burrowing. 

I gave my adult a set-up that has both climbing room and digging space, and provided a corkbark tube at a diagonal that goes from nearly the top of the tank to well below the dirt. She's lived in there ever since. I have two slings as well who had burrows when I received them, but when I added something vertical, they webbed up its side and made a combination burrow/web-tunnel from it.


----------



## TarantulaTeen (Oct 2, 2010)

*My obt*

Whats up.
Well my tarantula is a mixture of both. It dug a burrow and then made a vertical tunnel of web on the conner of its tank. The only time it comes out is when it throw aways its crickets remains and I can see her clearly in her burrow tunnel.
She usally stays in her tunnel than her burrow unless eating.
Thats all.


----------



## WARPIG (Oct 2, 2010)

With attitude like they have, they are what they wanna be


PIG-


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Oct 2, 2010)

I have seen them in the wild, and found them in both burrows in the ground aswell as under bark on trees, so seems they are both/either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanes (Oct 2, 2010)

My sling has only burrowed in the few months I've had it


----------



## rbailey1010 (Oct 2, 2010)

Ive got two that are terrestrial and burrow and one who spends most of its time at the top of its enclosure so id agree with everyone else's statements


----------



## curiousme (Oct 2, 2010)

Ours used to be both, but then we made it a very cool new enclosure(that _was_ too big for it) and since it had ample substrate to burrow in; that's all it has done for the last year.  We see its toes when its hungry and we have caught it out on the prowl a couple of times, but no crazy tube web like we dreamed of.  Maybe next year.....


----------



## 7mary3 (Oct 2, 2010)

My last OBT was a large female, and while she did show some arboreal tendancies, she decided to make herself an insane tunnel system as her permanent home. I'd catch her out on some corkbark now and then, but by and large she was a ground dweller. 

And, while they can do both, I think that they probably on the whole tend to be more of a terrestrial species making shallow burrows or webbing the hell out of everything right at ground level.


----------



## MOBugGuy (Oct 2, 2010)

Pacmaster said:


> Mine is both!
> Lives in a vertical web that extends into the substrate and runs horizontally.
> It is L shaped with the horizontal part extending daily.
> I have noticed that the OBT atacks quicker and eats more when the roach enters from the bottom, but it will still take a roach from the forceps thru the feeding door directly over the top opening of the web.
> ...


Are those fake leaves what I think it is....lmao:3:


----------



## k2power (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes I believe they are exactly what you thought they were....fake hibiscus leaves!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## captmarga (Oct 4, 2010)

I've just gotten started with OBTs.  Four slings and a juv.  Two of the slings have webbed burrows.  One has a partial burrow with an overhead hammock canopy, and doesn't mind staying out in the open. I've had it a couple of weeks and see it in the canopy frequently.  The fourth has a web canopy.  

The juv was acquired in a deli cup, heavily webbed.  He/she has been moved into a habitat that had a big log hide.  She/he promptly decided that was perfect, went down into the hide and has curtained off just past it's body. 

A mix of behaviours and housing preferences. 

Marga


----------



## WhiskyTrekker (Oct 4, 2010)

That is a pretty cool looking web!  Nice enclosure too...
Mine always just web the heck out of everything everywhere and will be in, on under the substrate web-mess or on the sides or on the lid or...well, yeah, same as everyone esle said.
Nice web though...looks nice and clean!


----------



## HAGAR (Oct 4, 2010)

Well to be honest my obt's act like petholes. They made a burrow and webbed a tube out of it next to the container. But the only time i se them is when its feeding time, and that is just for a split second, then they will catch the crix and get back into the burrow. But they are only at about 1 inch at the moment so lets hope things change as they grow .


----------



## jebbewocky (Oct 5, 2010)

After rehousing, mine is as much a pet hole as any Haplo.


----------



## HAGAR (Oct 6, 2010)

jebbewocky said:


> After rehousing, mine is as much a pet hole as any Haplo.


NOW THAT I THINK ABOUT IT THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT HAPPEN TO MINE, I REHOUSED THEM AND THATS WHEN THEY STARTED BURROWING . NOW ITS TIME TO REHOUSE AGAIN AND LETS HOPE THEY TAKE TO THEIR ARBOREAL SIDE THIS TIME.:wall:


----------



## jebbewocky (Oct 6, 2010)

HAGAR said:


> NOW THAT I THINK ABOUT IT THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT HAPPEN TO MINE, I REHOUSED THEM AND THATS WHEN THEY STARTED BURROWING . NOW ITS TIME TO REHOUSE AGAIN AND LETS HOPE THEY TAKE TO THEIR ARBOREAL SIDE THIS TIME.:wall:


All caps is usually interpreted as yelling online, just FYI.
I think mine just burrows now because it has more room, and it molted.  Sometime's T's change temperment from molt to molt, I see no reason why an adaptable T like an OBT wouldn't change from burrower to arboreal to terrestrial from molt to molt.


----------



## Larkin (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi,

In the following paper there is briefly described the ecology of this species


Gallon, R.C. 2002. Revision of the African genera Pterinochilus and Eucratoscelus (Araneae, Theraphosidae, Harpactirinae) with description of two new genera. Bulletin of the British Arachnological Society 12: 201-232.

We can read there that _P.murinus_: 





> constructs a dense, tubular, silken retreat beneath stones, logs and houses. It can also live arboreally within hollow tree branches. It does not seems to construct burrows, but merely occupies and adapts existing cavities.


while _P.chordatus_ for example is 





> a fossorial species occurring in grassland habitats.


Cheers,
Tomasz


----------



## HAGAR (Oct 7, 2010)

jebbewocky said:


> All caps is usually interpreted as yelling online, just FYI.


Sorry about that didn't realize it until i sent the text. :8o


----------



## jebbewocky (Oct 7, 2010)

HAGAR said:


> Sorry about that didn't realize it until i sent the text. :8o


No big.

Larkin:  That's terrific, but that's not what mine does at all.:}
EDIT: Actually, I've had a cold, so...it might be dead and I can't tell.  That would suck.


----------



## TarantulaTeen (Nov 5, 2010)

*my obt*

Hey again it me Chance right now when I rehoused my obt it burrowed down in the subtrate like 6 inches and made a nice little den and yet she wasnt saticfied so she web up more than half the cage. now you can call that a hard working girl :clap: 
ps cant take pics my camrea broken


----------



## RobM (Nov 12, 2011)

the first obt i hade years ago would web like crazy but it was in the upper corners of her tank. Very tricky when it  was feeding time. I just got two sling about a week ago an they both seem to like it up high. But only time will tell they are very smart in my eyes


----------



## 8leglock (Nov 12, 2011)

I have 7 living together ( feeding time is a pain). Mine are all over the place from borrowing to building webs near the top of the tank. The funny part I noticed with my guys/gals, when one is done building a home a slightly larger one comes along and kicks em out and takes over lol. I have one, don't think it built a single tunnel on it's own. I love how they chase each other around the tanks. Never had any cannibal issues either.


----------



## advan (Nov 12, 2011)

8leglock said:


> I love how they chase each other around the tanks. Never had any cannibal issues either.


Just wait for it.........


----------



## Najakeeper (Nov 12, 2011)

The female I had lived in a burrow but laid her egg sack on one of the upper corners of the cage, stayed there until the eggs hatched and went back to the ground burrow. So go figure .


----------



## bravesvikings20 (Nov 12, 2011)

They are neither arboreal or terrestrial.....they are confused. lol


----------



## akpropst (Nov 12, 2011)

Mine is around 3in. or so and very much terrestrial. When I spy on him/her at night she comes out and makes an odd dirt curtain around the entire enclosure placing piles of dirt all over making very intricate tunnels throughout the substrate. By morning it has taken the curtains down creating another maze of dirt/web with openings everywhere. Skittish, but doesn't hide all day, I turn my desk lamp on which gives some heat I guess and it comes out and basks, along with my avics. My C. fimbriatus on the other hand never comes out, and even made a volcano type hide in her old enclosure before I rehoused.


----------



## Ben Oliver (Nov 13, 2011)

my obt that i have is mainly a terrestiel.  i have had it for about 3 or 4 months now. and the funney thing is that my obt is less aggressive or defensive or jumpy than a couple of my Avics.


----------



## Formerphobe (Nov 13, 2011)

My oldest OBT's enclosure is 5.5" diameter x ~10" tall.  It started with ~3" substrate in the bottom.  After 8 months of intense re-decorating on his part, the substrate is even up in the lid.  From a distance, it looks like a container filled to the brim with substrate.  Up closer, you can see the webbed tunnels.  Pretty amazing, actually.


----------



## PrimalxTyrantula (Jun 14, 2019)

I have 2 Obts. One is for sure terrestrial, the other is arboreal. I'm not going to lie at the beginning they were intimidating. Super fast. Stronger Venom.... Old world...

Having 2 of these really helped me in dealing with breakouts and Ts on the loose. However my female obt is really quite "gentle" she doesn't mind when I clean her cage. Or tease them with a blade of grass. The other obt is the regular obt. Bites, hisses, throws up gangsigns and hunts you while u clean its cage. Not sure if it's confirmed female's but here's to hoping

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (Jun 14, 2019)

PrimalxTyrantula said:


> I have 2 Obts. One is for sure terrestrial, the other is arboreal. I'm not going to lie at the beginning they were intimidating. Super fast. Stronger Venom.... Old world...
> 
> Having 2 of these really helped me in dealing with breakouts and Ts on the loose. However my female obt is really quite "gentle" she doesn't mind when I clean her cage. Or tease them with a blade of grass. The other obt is the regular obt. Bites, hisses, throws up gangsigns and hunts you while u clean its cage. Not sure if it's confirmed female's but here's to hoping


The thread is a decade old, friend  You're more likely to get replies when responding to recent topics or making a new thread all together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

